# Classic 14' Manatee Skiff with Semi-V Hull



## bwwboating (Apr 9, 2011)

I have been looking for any information I can find on the old 14' Manatee Semi-V open skiffs.  I purchased a 1971 vintage for $300 to teach my children the basics of seamanship and to have something to putt around in the rivers near our house.  

It was pretty rough when I picked it up.  A bad bass boat conversion, neglect, a bottom full of barnacles, and a rotten transom were all challenges ahead.  I have been working on it a little at a time and have gotten it to the point that it is usable although not very pretty.  The kids don't seem to mind too much, they just enjoy being on the water.

I was hoping that someone can provide some additional information on these neat little hulls.  Photos would be GREAT so that I know what it should look like when I get done with the restoration.  

I am running a 15 HP 4-Stroke on it at the moment.  It does well with me and three kids in the boat.  Capacity information would be very helpful.  I have used the Coast Guard's Home Boat Builder calculations for trying to get some basic capacities.  From what I figure, it looks like a 20 or 25 HP is max for the boat and four 150lb persons.  Sound right?

Here are some pics as well.  I look forward to hearing more from everyone.  Thanks for the help!

At Purchase





























Teaching my oldest son to sand a bottom!











At the current moment...


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

wow, that looks extremely similar to my Johnsen Skiff.


----------



## PonoThe1 (Jan 17, 2011)

Wow that also looks a lot like this skiff I just picked up. Its called a Sirocco Boat based out of Perry Fl. The coast guard plate rates it 20 hp. Look forward to watching your build keep the pics coming!


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

It does for sure, nice gheenoe in the back ground


----------



## PonoThe1 (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks! but I gotta sell the Gheenoe unfortunately to free up some space in the driveway...How wide is your johnsen skiff? is there a build thread or any other pictures of the deck?


----------



## bwwboating (Apr 9, 2011)

Interesting how all the hulls share very similar lines. They all look great! Keep all the good info coming. It is so exciting to see so many great ideas.

I had the boat out last weekend for about an hour and a half with a few of the kids. Both boat and motor did great. Definitely not setting any speed records though.


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

The guy i bought the boat from did i complete rebuild on the boat. plain and simple the guy did a phenomonal job and im super glad i was able to get this boat. heres the link http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1272209538 
im currently running a 25 merc 2 stroke 14 inch shaft, i'd say me by myself top speeds of 28-30 with 2 guys and gear mid 20's like 24-26...more than enough to run about flats.


----------



## bwwboating (Apr 9, 2011)

Wow, that is way more of a rebuild than I would imagine doing to this one. I am trying to decide just how far I am going to take this one. I need to finish up a few things on the transom. It still has a few small cracks to fill in the outer and inner skins but, the SeaCast is just an amazing product that eliminated almost all of the damaged areas. I really do think it is way better off with the SeaCast than if I had done a traditional transom repair with wood. The stuff is rock solid!


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

yea he put a lot of work into it and it looks awesome. if i were you i would finish up all structural component of the boat, take it for a drive and see how she runs. figure out how you would want layout of the interior and go from them. you could always use the keep it simple method and just have a couple of cross benchs in there or you could go all out and deck it anyway you want. all depends on time and the stuff that grows on treesss $$$$


----------



## JimCameron (Jan 3, 2010)

The hull looks very similar to the 1982 Wenzel 14 that I just picked up near Annapolis, Md.  Mine is rated for up to 20hp, but planes out nicely with an 8hp Johnson.  It has a 58" beam. For $300 you made a very nice score.


----------



## bwwboating (Apr 9, 2011)

> The hull looks very similar to the 1982 Wenzel 14 that I just picked up near Annapolis, Md.  Mine is rated for up to 20hp, but planes out nicely with an 8hp Johnson.  It has a 58" beam.   For $300 you made a very nice score.



With a 58" beam, a bimini top would be in my future. With the Manatee only being 54", a hat will have to do.


----------

